# Midlands forum link?



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 22, 2022)

Does anyone arrange something similar like this around this part of the forum?

Not sure where most members are from but I’m willing to travel around 30/40 miles outside of Coventry.

There’s a couple of bank holidays coming up and I’m free on the Easter Monday (April 18th). 

I don’t mind ringing about and arranging if there was any interest on here.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 23, 2022)

More likely to get takers if you pick the date, pick a course and set a price, number of spaces etc.


----------



## Tonto (Feb 23, 2022)

I am local to Cov and like an away day.
But I have to work most bank holidays.
Will keep an eye out if you organise something.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 23, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			More likely to get takers if you pick the date, pick a course and set a price, number of spaces etc.
		
Click to expand...

The only details I have to hand would be my place for round, full English and coffee for £29 with no minimum numbers (mon - fri). Unfortunately the bank holidays are the only days I am free at the moment and the closest one being Monday 18th April. 

The course itself is great for someone like myself as there is a good mix of holes but nothing spectacular. It would be a great valued day out for a forum link in my opinion, but that’s just me.

The other one I would be keen to play would be the PGA course at the Belfy. Green fees are around £60 I believe but not sure on any other details. Would definitely make enquires if there was any interest.


----------



## Crow (Feb 23, 2022)

I'd be up for it and 18th April is currently clear.

I wouldn't want to play the PGA though, played it a few times before so £60 is a bit pricey, getting a tee time on a bank holiday might be tricky too.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 23, 2022)

Crow said:



			I'd be up for it and 18th April is currently clear.

I wouldn't want to play the PGA though, played it a few times before so £60 is a bit pricey, getting a tee time on a bank holiday might be tricky too.
		
Click to expand...

👍

For anyone unfamiliar with Whitefields


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 23, 2022)

I am happy to arrange a day at Bulwell Forest, for around £30 you could get breakfast, golf and some grub after.

I will check the ££ when I play at the weekend


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 23, 2022)

Bulwell Forest is 55 mile from me


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 23, 2022)

It takes me 55 minutes door to door, as I live in Coventry too.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah I would say 40 mile is my max with this as in original post


----------



## SaintStu (Feb 23, 2022)

I would be happy to come and have a game at Whitefields, and also book people in at Redditch Golf Club. Not sure if you have played Ardencote, but I think it is some where inbetween us so could arrange a game?


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 23, 2022)

SaintStu said:



			I would be happy to come and have a game at Whitefields, and also book people in at Redditch Golf Club. Not sure if you have played Ardencote, but I think it is some where inbetween us so could arrange a game?
		
Click to expand...

I have some brilliant memories from playing Ardencote last year.  It was a very short course but fun none the less.

Would take you up on both Redditch and Ardencote without a doubt 👍


----------



## Tonto (Feb 23, 2022)

I am a member at Hearsal, happy to do a round robin with anyone.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tonto said:



			I am a member at Hearsal, happy to do a round robin with anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Got at least 5 X 241 vouchers for this place. My next door neighbour is a member here.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 24, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			I am happy to arrange a day at Bulwell Forest, for around £30 you could get breakfast, golf and some grub after.

I will check the ££ when I play at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

  Bulwell Forest was my first membership, if you ever sort a day there I’d be keen to play it again


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 25, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			Yeah I would say 40 mile is my max with this as in original post
		
Click to expand...

Electric car?


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 28, 2022)

Im in Worcester, would like to join any Midlands game being played!


----------



## Tonto (Mar 1, 2022)

Will definitely sort something out when our course dries up a bit.


----------



## The Lion (Mar 1, 2022)

I’m in Liverpool but travel south to see fam and friends quite a bit, so Midlands is easily doable for a day out.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 4, 2022)

I live near the Leicester end of the M69.
I'll be interested any weekday up to 1hr drive away. But preferably not a BH.

My course is boggy at the moment and closed today. Dries out fairly quickly given the chance.
Weekday guest is £15 to end of March and £20 thereafter. Up to 3 guests at this price. More and I'll have to shanghai another member.
Good value nosebags.
Pro does small buckets of coffee for £1. Available after 9-holes for the caffeine addicted.
PM if interested.

Some of us nearly had a meet at Tadmarton last year. Cancelled due to petrol crisis and a forecasted rainstorm.


----------



## Tonto (Apr 17, 2022)

Okay the season is up and running. I am happy to host 3 guests at Hearsal. Due to work commitments, it would have to be Sunday late afternoon or Monday morning.
Anyone interested?


----------



## Crow (Apr 17, 2022)

I'd be up for it if I've no prior commitments.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 18, 2022)

Monday 25th April OK with me. (a bit short-notice for some maybe)
Monday 9th May OK also.

What is the weekday guest rate?


----------



## Tonto (Apr 18, 2022)

Ok let's plan for Monday 9th May.
Monday guests are £20.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Apr 18, 2022)

Tonto said:



			Ok let's plan for Monday 9th May.
Monday guests are £20.
		
Click to expand...

Played Hearsall only last week and really enjoyed it,  unfortunately I'm not around on the 9th or I would have joined you for another crack at slaying it.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 18, 2022)

Never played Hearsall, so really looking forward to it. And if @Crow is playing, then I will be obliged to play with some old bats as well. Double plus - I can pick him up on the way.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 18, 2022)

If you are just a three, I am free on the 9th.


----------



## Tonto (Apr 18, 2022)

That's a four with Bigfoot.
Will firm up a time nearer the date, probably between 9 and 10 if that suits.


----------



## Crow (Apr 18, 2022)

Tonto said:



			That's a four with Bigfoot.
Will firm up a time nearer the date, probably between 9 and 10 if that suits.
		
Click to expand...

That's good with me, thanks for arranging.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 19, 2022)

Tonto said:



			That's a four with Bigfoot.
Will firm up a time nearer the date, probably between 9 and 10 if that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent time as it allows me to go to our rearranged AGM that evening that has been announced today!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 25, 2022)

Ask me to PM you for info of where this is, if interested, as real names and CDH numbers will be required.

Captains Charity Am Am on Friday 3rd June 2022. THIS IS A BANK HOLIDAY.
The format is 2 from 4 Am Am Stableford.
Members and guests are allowed to enter.
The men will play the course off the white tees and ladies will play off the red tees.
Entry fee for members and guests is £25 and will include food after play.

£100 per team of four. Same price for members or guests.

Coffee on arrival, complimentary halfway house, BBQ nosebag after play, all included for the £25.

First prize is a 4-Ball voucher for Woburn. Unless the captain secures a better prize before the day arrives!

Only 5 time-slots left. Be quick, please. I would prefer the later two times – can then witness the prize-giving.

10:48

11:51

12:36

13:39
13:48


----------



## Tonto (Apr 25, 2022)

I can't play on bank holidays, I have to work 😢


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes please, very interested


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 25, 2022)

That's two looking for two more.

Just do what @full_throttle did and I'll let you join the separate conversation.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 26, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Ask me to PM you for info of where this is, if interested, as real names and CDH numbers will be required.

Captains Charity Am Am on Friday 3rd June 2022. THIS IS A BANK HOLIDAY.
The format is 2 from 4 Am Am Stableford.
Members and guests are allowed to enter.
The men will play the course off the white tees and ladies will play off the red tees.
Entry fee for members and guests is £25 and will include food after play.

£100 per team of four. Same price for members or guests.

Coffee on arrival, complimentary halfway house, BBQ nosebag after play, all included for the £25.

First prize is a 4-Ball voucher for Woburn. Unless the captain secures a better prize before the day arrives!

Only 5 time-slots left. Be quick, please. I would prefer the later two times – can then witness the prize-giving.

10:39
10:48

12:36

13:39
13:48
		
Click to expand...

ANY MORE TAKERS FOR THIS PLEASE.


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			ANY MORE TAKERS FOR THIS PLEASE. 

Click to expand...

Where abouts is it?


----------



## GG26 (Apr 28, 2022)

I’m interested


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 29, 2022)

That's 4 sorted for 3rd June AmAm. Thanks very much chaps. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tonto (May 2, 2022)

Folks that are coming to Hearsal next Monday, is 9.00 a good time to aim for?


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2022)

Tonto said:



			Folks that are coming to Hearsal next Monday, is 9.00 a good time to aim for?
		
Click to expand...

Okay with me, but is that meeting at the course or teeing off?


----------



## Tonto (May 2, 2022)

Teeing off, although we don't have a booking system. There is a ladies comp from 10.00 but we will be well into around by then.


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bigfoot (May 2, 2022)

Tonto said:



			Folks that are coming to Hearsal next Monday, is 9.00 a good time to aim for?
		
Click to expand...

9am tee off is fine by me.


----------



## Tonto (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Voyager EMH (May 6, 2022)

I'm looking forward to an 18-Hole Full English and coffee after the game. I hope this menu is up to date...


----------



## Tonto (May 6, 2022)

It sure is.
See you there.
Paul


----------



## doublebogey7 (May 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I'm looking forward to an 18-Hole Full English and coffee after the game. I hope this menu is up to date...

View attachment 42484

Click to expand...

Since when did a full English exclude black pudding but include hash browns.  Or are we talking in American English?😙


----------



## Crow (May 9, 2022)

Great day at Hearsall with Tonto, Bigfoot and Voyager EMH.
We played a 4BBB match and Tonto and Voyager won 4 & 2.
I've not played Hearsall before and it was a very nice course, a lot of variety on the holes and excellent greens, you needed to be straight from the tee which meant I hit a lot of irons as my driving has been D minus of late....
The breakfast after was also excellent!

Thanks for organising Tonto.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 9, 2022)

Crow said:



			Great day at Hearsall with Tonto, Bigfoot and Voyager EMH.
We played a 4BBB match and Tonto and Voyager won 4 & 2.
I've not played Hearsall before and it was a very nice course, a lot of variety on the holes and excellent greens, you needed to be straight from the tee which meant I hit a lot of irons as my driving has been D minus of late....
The breakfast after was also excellent!

Thanks for organising Tonto.
		
Click to expand...

An excellent day- many thanks Tonto!

Hearsall is a very good course. Tight off the tee and excellent holes that ask many questions but the greens ask many questions of your putting too. Subtle borrows and slopes.


----------



## Tonto (May 9, 2022)

Glad you enjoyed it. 
Look forward to playing with any of you again in the future.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 10, 2022)

I birdied the first with a very long putt, then nothing else by me quite matched up to that. I even wimped out and had the 9-hole breakfast after the round. Quite sufficient as it turned out.
What a lovely day and @Tonto did a great job hosting us.
As a bonus to the day I got a tour of the Midlands Classic Club Museum/Warehouse.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Weekend of July 1st on either the Friday / Saturday / Sunday.

Anyone fancy it?

Whitefields Golf Club - Rugby. Depending on time and day I’ll get a price with some food thrown in. Will be great value for your money. 

Don’t be shy…


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 8, 2022)

I'd be OK for the Friday.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 8, 2022)

Friday would suit me


----------



## Crow (Jun 8, 2022)

Would've done but can't make Friday.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 9, 2022)

Bamberdele2.0 said:



			Weekend of July 1st on either the Friday / Saturday / Sunday.

Anyone fancy it?

Whitefields Golf Club - Rugby. Depending on time and day I’ll get a price with some food thrown in. Will be great value for your money.

Don’t be shy…
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back!


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jun 9, 2022)

@Tonto @Voyager EMH and for anyone else interested.

Friday 1st July 

£29 for 1 round , bacon roll and coffee
£33.50 for 1 round and full English 

All food served throughout the day so wouldn’t matter what time we tee’d off. 

Would around 2pm be ok?

There’s a Toptracer at the club if you wanted to get there earlier and have a knock. 

it’s a £10 deposit with the remainder being squared away 1 week before.

Let me know 



Bdill93 said:



			Welcome back!
		
Click to expand...

✌️


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 9, 2022)

I would much prefer to play in the morning, but I'll go along with a majority view.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I would much prefer to play in the morning, but I'll go along with a majority view.
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent


----------



## Tonto (Jun 10, 2022)

Likewise, prefer morning, but pm is fine.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jun 13, 2022)

Unfortunately I can’t do any mornings during the week and only weekends.

Let me know if you both can’t make the 2pm so we arrange an alternative to suit


----------



## Tonto (Jun 13, 2022)

2pm will be fine.
I can pop into the pro- shop and pay my fee. It is on my way to work.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jun 14, 2022)

Can we get 1 more on board to complete the four ball 👀


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 24, 2022)

BUMP

One more place available at

Whitefields Golf Club - Rugby. 

Next Friday 1st July at 2pm.

@Bamberdele2.0 is hosting.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jun 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			BUMP

One more place available at

Whitefields Golf Club - Rugby.

Next Friday 1st July at 2pm.

@Bamberdele2.0 is hosting.
		
Click to expand...

Would have loved to have joined you guys,  but I'm up in the Lakes not week.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 1, 2022)

Pleasure to meet you both @Tonto @Voyager EMH 

Let’s arrange another one soon and hopefully more forum members can get involved.

✌️


----------



## Tonto (Jul 1, 2022)

Thanks for hosting Jonny.
Really enjoyed it.
Looking forward to more midland meets.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 7, 2022)

anyone interested in a midlands game any day / morning / afternoon from August 10th onwards. Very flexible with dates and can travel anywhere within 40 miles from coventry if someone is willing to host, 

Always happy to host at my place

✌️


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 7, 2022)

10th of August is in the middle of our scheduled hollow-tining and top-dressing week, so I might like a game elsewhere.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 11, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			10th of August is in the middle of our scheduled hollow-tining and top-dressing week, so I might like a game elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...




Bamberdele2.0 said:



			anyone interested in a midlands game any day / morning / afternoon from August 10th onwards. Very flexible with dates and can travel anywhere within 40 miles from coventry if someone is willing to host,

Always happy to host at my place

✌️
		
Click to expand...

Im up for an August meet. I can do most midweek dates after 10th August until the end of the month!

My place isnt exactly a great course though so Ill happily travel elsewhere!


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 11, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Im up for an August meet. I can do most midweek dates after 10th August until the end of the month!

My place isnt exactly a great course though so Ill happily travel elsewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you on board lad, hopefully we can get atleast a fourball from the forum and do a pairs match 👌


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jul 11, 2022)

Bamberdele2.0 said:



			Good to have you on board lad, hopefully we can get atleast a fourball from the forum and do a pairs match 👌
		
Click to expand...

I'd have joined you boys,  but busy most of August,  though free midweek after 23rd.


----------



## Crow (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm okay for an August Midlands meeting around the middle of the month but need to check what's on first as I think I might be visiting my eldest around that time.
Be happy to hold it at my course.


----------



## Crow (Jul 11, 2022)

Just checked and the earliest I could do would be 16th, 17th or 18th of August.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 11, 2022)

Crow said:



			Just checked and the earliest I could do would be 16th, 17th or 18th of August.
		
Click to expand...

Those dates would suit me tbh, falls on the date my misses and kids go up to see their grandmother for the school holidays 👌

Which course is it and how much would the green fee be?


----------



## GG26 (Jul 11, 2022)

Depending on the date I have a couple of days to take off before the end of August and could join.


----------



## Crow (Jul 11, 2022)

Course is Kilworth Springs.
There isn't a guest rate and a weekday round is £28.

https://www.kilworthsprings.co.uk/visitor-information/


----------



## Tonto (Jul 12, 2022)

I am up for a knock subject to dates.
Will probably sort out a date back at Hearsal again soon if there is interest.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 12, 2022)

We are confirmed for august 18th at 10.30 at kilworth springs


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2022)

Currently four of us, I should be able to sign three in at the guest rate of £20.
Any more and if the limit is three guests then it's £28 per additional and split the difference between however many we get.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 13, 2022)

Do you have me in the four?  Put me down provisionally, I should be ok but I won’t be able to confirm for definite  for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Crow (Jul 13, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Do you have me in the four?  Put me down provisionally, I should be ok but I won’t be able to confirm for definite  for a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

The four was made up of definites, but if you find you can make it we'll be able to fit you in.


----------



## Tonto (Jul 25, 2022)

Not sure if I am included in the first four, but I cannot play on the 18th, sorry.


----------



## Crow (Aug 6, 2022)

I've booked two tee times at 11.08 and 11.16 on Thursday 18th August.

That gives us spaces for a total of 8 players.

As I understand it, definites so far are:
@Bamberdele2.0 @Voyager EMH @Bdill93 @Crow 

Possibles:
@GG26 

If you wish to join us please post below and can those named above please confirm that they're still playing.  

(I confirm that I'm playing!)


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Crow said:



			I've booked two tee times at 11.08 and 11.16 on Thursday 18th August.

That gives us spaces for a total of 8 players.

As I understand it, definites so far are:
@Bamberdele2.0 @Voyager EMH @Bdill93 @Crow

Click to expand...

I’ve got a kilworth springs voucher from bunkered live. Will ring up tomorrow and see if I can use it


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2022)

Morning fellow midlanders. 
I should be travelling between home (Herts) and Dad's (Notts) on Monday 12th and Friday 16th September, if anyone fancies meeting within reasonable striking distance of the M1 or A1 for a round.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 9, 2022)

RichA said:



			Morning fellow midlanders.
I should be travelling between home (Herts) and Dad's (Notts) on Monday 12th and Friday 16th September, if anyone fancies meeting within reasonable striking distance of the M1 or A1 for a round.
		
Click to expand...

As long as you’re happy with early afternoon tee slot you are more than welcome for a round at my track on Friday 16th. Good links off m1 👍


----------



## RichA (Aug 10, 2022)

Bamberdele2.0 said:



			As long as you’re happy with early afternoon tee slot you are more than welcome for a round at my track on Friday 16th. Good links off m1 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the offer man. Having suggested the dates, it's now not certain whether Dad wants me there Monday to Wednesday or Wednesday to Friday. I should know more in a few days.


----------



## Crow (Aug 10, 2022)

Fellow Midlanders, apologies but I've just received the below email notice from the club, next week is now Maintenance Week, see below for details.

I'm sure that there will be better times to play the course but if you want to go ahead anyway let me know.

In fact Please respond with a yes or no as to whether you still wish to play on the 18th below:

Name         nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn           Yes/No
@Voyager EMH
@Bamberdele2.0
@Bdill93
@GG26


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 10, 2022)

When I have played with that problem of missing out a hole, we hit two balls each on the next par 3 and score stableford accordingly.
Doesn't work if the greenkeepers are working on the 18th green. Then you double your points on the 17th.
We'll just have to think of something.


----------



## Crow (Aug 10, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			When I have played with that problem of missing out a hole, we hit two balls each on the next par 3 and score stableford accordingly.
Doesn't work if the greenkeepers are working on the 18th green. Then you double your points on the 17th.
We'll just have to think of something.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean that you're a "Yes" ?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 10, 2022)

I'll see what the others say. If they are doing extra brushing-in on Wednesday, then putting might not be too bad on Thursday.
Don't want to let the others down, if they are still willing.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Keen to still play on the 18th but probably at a different course if I’m not getting the full experience. Then revisit Kilworth Springs on the next midlands outing.


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 10, 2022)

Bamberdele2.0 said:



			Keen to still play on the 18th but probably at a different course if I’m not getting the full experience. Then revisit Kilworth Springs on the next midlands outing.
		
Click to expand...

You’re all welcome to come to my place but it’s a bit of a drive and nothing special 😂


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			You’re all welcome to come to my place but it’s a bit of a drive and nothing special 😂
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Can’t really comment because I’ve never played there. What would you rate it out of 10?


----------



## GG26 (Aug 10, 2022)

I could host at Kibworth (about 10 miles from Kilworth Springs) around 11am.  Looking at the club diary it’s day 1 of 10 of course maintenance, but there is a scratch match on in the late afternoon so I would hope that it shouldn’t affect things too much.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Couple of options there so I’m quite happy to plod along with the majority. Let me know your thoughts please  @Crow @Voyager EMH @GG26 @Bdill93


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Edit: obviously the other option would be to still play kilworth springs so if people are still happy to ahead with that I’m in. I have a free voucher after all 🤣

Hopefully we can all come to a decision before the weekend 🤞


----------



## GG26 (Aug 11, 2022)

Just got a note that work on our greens starts work on the 18th, so maybe another time for a visit to Kibworth.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 11, 2022)

My track would be another option 👀


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 11, 2022)

[QUOTE="Bamberdele2.0 said:



			Lol. Can’t really comment because I’ve never played there. What would you rate it out of 10?
		
Click to expand...

If Augusta is 10, we’re talking a 3 at best 😂


----------



## GG26 (Aug 12, 2022)

I have now definitely got the day off.  Happy to play Kilworth Springs or Bamberdele’s place


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			If Augusta is 10, we’re talking a 3 at best 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ha, mine is possibly a 5?

Would you agree @Voyager EMH


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 12, 2022)

Bamberdele2.0 said:



			Ha, mine is possibly a 5?

Would you agree @Voyager EMH

Click to expand...

Some quirky doglegs and the two greens nearest the lake where two-putting from any distance is an achievement.
Wouldn't mind another crack at it, but Kilworth is convenient for me and you say you have a voucher, so I say lets stick to original plan, if all agree.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Some quirky doglegs and the two greens nearest the lake where two-putting from any distance is an achievement.
Wouldn't mind another crack at it, but Kilworth is convenient for me and you say you have a voucher, so I say lets stick to original plan, if all agree.
		
Click to expand...

All good with me 👍


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2022)

Only a few days away now, can we have confirmation on who is playing and where please?

The consensus seemed to be towards still playing at Kilworth in spite of the greens maintenance work which will be going on, so who is a definite?
Replies one way or the other please @Bamberdele2.0 @Bdill93 @Voyager EMH @GG26


----------



## GG26 (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes for me


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 15, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Yes for me
		
Click to expand...

And me!


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2022)

Okay then, we're now a fourball as per Voyager's latest message, he has dropped out due to fixture congestion and to make the group size fit.

Tee time is 11.08, I'll be there around 10.45, looking forward to seeing everyone.
(Does anyone want to borrow a set of vintage clubs for the round?)


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 15, 2022)

Crow said:



			Okay then, we're now a fourball as per Voyager's latest message, he has dropped out due to fixture congestion and to make the group size fit.

Tee time is 11.08, I'll be there around 10.45, looking forward to seeing everyone.
(Does anyone want to borrow a set of vintage clubs for the round?)
		
Click to expand...

I struggle to even hit my modern clubs 😂


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 21, 2022)

Provisionally I have a week off and the 5th or 6th September I can offer a free round at Breadsall Priory. I have guest passes to get rid of before I probably leave. Ideally the 6th from around 10am. 
Pick any course. Ones hilly, one is flat.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 21, 2022)

Never played there, would welcome a game there on Tues 6th Sept. Ta very much!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Provisionally I have a week off and the 5th or 6th September I can offer a free round at Breadsall Priory. I have guest passes to get rid of before I probably leave. Ideally the 6th from around 10am.
Pick any course. Ones hilly, one is flat.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to play - will just need to check my work diary when I am back in onTuesday.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 21, 2022)

Just saw Alan got in first.  Happy to pay a green fee to join you if not too expensive.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 21, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Just saw Alan got in first.  Happy to pay a green fee to join you if not too expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I have three free passes so nothing to pay. Welcome to join.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I have three free passes so nothing to pay. Welcome to join.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, will confirm for definite on Tuesday 👍


----------



## Crow (Aug 21, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Provisionally I have a week off and the 5th or 6th September I can offer a free round at Breadsall Priory. I have guest passes to get rid of before I probably leave. Ideally the 6th from around 10am.
Pick any course. Ones hilly, one is flat.
		
Click to expand...

Would have liked to have payed but unfortunately I can't do either date.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 21, 2022)

GG26 said:



			I would like to play - will just need to check my work diary when I am back in onTuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I checked my work diary for the 6th Sept and it says, "GET OUT OF THE HOUSE!", but it says that on every page. 

Come on mate, a free game, plan to be sick or something.


----------



## Tonto (Aug 22, 2022)

I would like to come too, if there is room.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 23, 2022)

Tonto said:



			I would like to come too, if there is room.
		
Click to expand...

There is indeed room and would be a full fourball if GG26 confirms.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 24, 2022)

Day off confirmed.  Looking forward to joining you on the 6th.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 27, 2022)

I’ve booked one slot on each course. 
Priory is parkland, hilly, slopey and makes for an interesting round. I’ve got that at 10.50am

Moorland is flatish, minimal trees, lined with tall grass but if straight very confidence boosting and good scores to be had. That’s booked for 9.50am

Your guys choice, either one is fine!


----------



## Tonto (Aug 28, 2022)

I am happy with either, but more happy with the Priory.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 28, 2022)

Tonto said:



			I am happy with either, but more happy with the Priory.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 28, 2022)

I agree with tuther two.

And many thanks again for arranging this.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 5, 2022)

Tee time 10.50, I’d hope to be there about an hour earlier for a few smacks before. Don’t park opposite the hotel, there’s a car park further on closer to the first tees, Driving range is through the top car park on the right and a walk or drive on and has parking spaces. Tokens at the shop. 30 or 60. Putting green opposite pavillion/locker room - code is 4321. 
Chance of thunderstorm on the met office 60% at 11 but looks okay for the day for now. 
There is a bar of sorts to get coffee and breakfast rolls next to the golf shop and you can always try your luck for a free buffet one at the hotel. I’ve never failed yet at that but has been a couple of years.


----------



## RichA (Sep 5, 2022)

Bamberdele2.0 said:



			As long as you’re happy with early afternoon tee slot you are more than welcome for a round at my track on Friday 16th. Good links off m1 👍
		
Click to expand...

@Bamberdele2.0
Apologies for dicking around. Elderly relative related issues have now rather overtaken any plans I had for golf next week.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 5, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Tee time 10.50, I’d hope to be there about an hour earlier for a few smacks before. Don’t park opposite the hotel, there’s a car park further on closer to the first tees, Driving range is through the top car park on the right and a walk or drive on and has parking spaces. Tokens at the shop. 30 or 60. Putting green opposite pavillion/locker room - code is 4321.
Chance of thunderstorm on the met office 60% at 11 but looks okay for the day for now.
There is a bar of sorts to get coffee and breakfast rolls next to the golf shop and you can always try your luck for a free buffet one at the hotel. I’ve never failed yet at that but has been a couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

Free breckie? Sounds great, but how does that work exactly?
I fear that I would be politely shown a sign saying "No riff-raff" as it is a hotel.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 5, 2022)

I have a m& s towelling dressing gown which may help me pass as a guest 😜
I aim to be there in plenty of time, traffic depending.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 5, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Free breckie? Sounds great, but how does that work exactly?
I fear that I would be politely shown a sign saying "No riff-raff" as it is a hotel.
		
Click to expand...

Go into the bar next to the golf shop and follow the windy corridors and staircases past the pool and you’ll reach reception, double back on yourself down the stairs and you enter a restaurant of sorts where they should still do buffet breakfast. Just stroll in and help yourself. Staff never interested just used to wave us through. Plenty of golfers on stay and play so it’s not just corporate types. Outside there also doubles as a bar for scenic post round beverages.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 5, 2022)

See you all tomorrow. Looking forward to this greatly.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 6, 2022)

Thoroughly enjoyed today, some interesting holes on the hilly Priory course.
Thanks to James for the invite, Alan for his excellent play in keeping the match alive, and Mike for winning enough holes to seal a 2&1 victory.
We should definitely get more of these organised.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 6, 2022)

Very interesting and very lovely course.
Thanks very much James - we might have done better if those other two had made more effort to get their handicaps down this year.  I love a good moan.
2&1 loss wasn't bad after being 4-down earlier.
Enjoyed my birdie 4 on the last after the match was over.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 6, 2022)

Enjoyed the day and many thanks to James for the invite and good to meet each of you.

Agree that we should organise more of these.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 8, 2022)

Good day and received an absolute putting masterclass! Great to meet you all and glad you enjoyed and played some semblance of golf. 
Happy to host at my new club next year and attend any that I can manage.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 12, 2022)

We have a team open at Kibworth on Saturday 24th, cost £25.  Did anyone want to join to put in a team?  There are only two time slots left at 7.10am or 2.30pm and so we would need to get in quick.   Anyone interested?


----------



## Crow (Sep 12, 2022)

GG26 said:



			We have a team open at Kibworth on Saturday 24th, cost £25.  Did anyone want to join to put in a team?  There are only two time slots left at 7.10am or 2.30pm and so we would need to get in quick.   Anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I can't make that date, otherwise I'd have been there.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 12, 2022)

Sorry can't make it either.


----------

